# What was the first video game you played?



## Liability (May 20, 2019)

I don't know if this has been a thread before, but what was your very first video game that you played? I believe mine was Frogger for the PS1, and man that game gives me some nostalgia now


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Pokemon Diamond for the Nintendo DS.  I had a lot of good memories with it.  :]


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Yoshi’s Story when I was 4-5. I became so obsessed with Yoshi I remember having all these Yoshi drawings and a Yoshi plush.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 20, 2019)

Super Mario Bros on the NES, around the time it came out in America.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 20, 2019)

I believe it was Mario Kart on N64. I mean, I'm sure I played a few educational kids games on the computer before that but I don't really count those?


----------



## LadyDestani (May 20, 2019)

The first game that I remember playing is Strawberry Shortcake: Musical Match-ups for the Atari.  I was about 3-4 years old at the time.  I know we had other games for the Atari as well, like Pac-Man, Kaboom!, and River Raid, but I remember playing those more when I was a bit older.  I think Strawberry Shortcake was my introduction to video games as a child.


----------



## Snowesque (May 21, 2019)

That is a tough one for sure... My mind goes to Donkey Kong 64, but it was likely something before that. It is hard to remember.


----------



## Stalfos (May 21, 2019)

Super Mario Bros. and The Legend of Zelda on the NES.


----------



## Frequency (May 21, 2019)

The earliest I can remember is Super Mario Bros. for the Super Nintendo, but I don't think that was my very first game. It might've been something on the Super Nintendo though, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## GolguiAr (May 21, 2019)

Mine was Kirby's Dream Land, on the very big grey Game Boy, back in the mid-late-90s. Seems like another lifetime ago now, both regarding my age (OK I am not that old but still, much older than then!) and regarding the aspect of the video games themselves! You could not even save your progress in that game ^^'


----------



## Balverine (May 21, 2019)

Spyro the dragon for PS1, we didn't really get gaming consoles before the ps1 came out, then we got it as a joint christmas present lol
after then I got a bunch of older games and stuff, but that was my first


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 23, 2019)

A Mario game for the SNES. I think it was a paint one xD


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 5, 2019)

It was either Donkey Kong Country or Mickey Mouse: Magic Wands! Both were on the SNES, but I had to use a backward-compatibility cartridge for Mickey Mouse since that game was built for Gameboy. Fun times, fun times.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 6, 2019)

Spyro the dragon on the PS. I was still super new to world of video games and my friend's sister and brother thought this game would be a good start for me and it truly was!


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 6, 2019)

I played super Mario on the Super Nintendo. My mom told me I was playing it when I was only 6 months old  just pressing the keys of course, but she told me since then she knew I?d always be a gamer! And here I am now obsessively playing animal crossing haha


----------



## gobby (Jun 6, 2019)

Either super smash bros melee or harvest moon awl


----------



## Cou (Jun 8, 2019)

uhmmm tbh it was probably either mario or crash ??? i was that kid my older cousin would give remotes/fake controllers to though


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 8, 2019)

I believe it was the first Spyro game. Man that series is FIRE! (I mean it, because Spyro is most associated with fire)


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

Dora the Explorer game on the Gameboy Advance Color, as a gift from my 5th Christmas.


----------



## Valzed (Jun 8, 2019)

The very first video game I played was Pong from Atari. Yes - I am old.


----------



## Marte (Jun 10, 2019)

I can't remember which one of these two it was, but it was either Spyro: enter the dragonfly or Rayman Advance.


----------



## starryxsteph (Jun 10, 2019)

i have no clue if it counts but either poptropica or bioshock


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 10, 2019)

I can't remember, it such was a long time ago, 10+ years maybe. It was probably somethin on the Playstation 2 since my family had that before the Wii. So, either Rampage or Mortal Kombat: Armageddon?


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 10, 2019)

The Sega Genesis port of the original Mortal Kombat back in 1992. 

It was my older brother's and I was like 3 years old. I had a lot of fun with it (and other stuff on the Genesis) and the (bare bones) story and setting sparked an interest in me from that young age. I attribute part of my growing up and wanting to become a published author to it. I was never scared of the violence, probably mostly because I didn't really know how to pull of the Fatalities back then so it was mostly just a fun fighting game. Between that and seeing the original Child's Play around the same age, I very quickly understood that media is just media and I've never been scared of horror movies or anything. All things considered, I feel like I came out more well-adjusted and grounded in the end thanks to those experiences despite what some people might think.


----------



## Tao (Jun 11, 2019)

Sonic 2 on the Megadrive.


There's the possibility it could have been Sonic 1, but I'm 99% certain I didn't play that until later.


----------



## Onyx (Jun 20, 2019)

Animal crossing on the GameCube! I got AC and harvest moon a wonderful life and a gamecube for my 5th birthday :')


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 21, 2019)

I can't remember which, but a Mario game, either on an NES or a gamecube, at someone else's house.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 26, 2019)

Unsure. Maybe Pok?mon Yellow or Pinball. Could also be Tetris.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jun 27, 2019)

I think Pokemon Emerald probably. I remember playing that one the most. No other games come to my mind. I loved it so much and played it all the time. I cried because I wanted my own copy  because it wasn't mine. I always went straight for that game and would play for hours.So my cousin eventually gave it to me as he wasn't a big Pokemon fan. It was 2005 so I was 6 or 7. Also remember playing a lot of Friends of Mineral Town in elementary. That was one of the first games I played as well and it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 27, 2019)

hmmm, elf bowling on my dad's computer, but that's not really a video game. Skeet shoot? City connection, pu yan, I don't remember.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 27, 2019)

Not counting any of the leap pad games,  i'd say Mario Kart ds. Counting Leap-pad games, i'd say that dora the explorer game on the leap-pad.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 27, 2019)

StarParty8 said:


> Not counting any of the leap pad games,  i'd say Mario Kart ds. Counting Leap-pad games, i'd say that dora the explorer game on the leap-pad.



Wait, do leap pads count?! I have three of them and all their games in a little bear backpack in my closet.
One of these days I'm going to wear that thing in public.


----------



## biibii (Jun 28, 2019)

acww


----------



## Licorice (Jun 28, 2019)

I really don't remember for sure but I think it was either Super Mario 64 or Harvest Moon 64.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2019)

Alex Kidd and the Lost Stars for the Sega Master System. Strange game, lol.


----------



## Maiana (Jul 3, 2019)

Pokemon Puzzle League.
It was the one game that got me closer to family and made me love video games the way I do today.


----------



## duckykate (Jul 8, 2019)

wii sports lol


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Sonic Rush DS
Crash boom bang dS


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 8, 2019)

The first game I ever played was Penguins of Madagascar on the Leapster. 

The first REAL video game was Wii Sports Resort on the Wii.


----------



## Coach (Jul 8, 2019)

To the best of my knowledge, it was Croc for the ps1.






Having said that, I do have vague memories of Bugs Bunny & Taz: Time Busters, a Pink Panther game of some sort and Sonic for the Genesis, so any of those could well have been my first!


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't remember what it was exactly. It was probably shovel ware as that's all my parents brought growing up. For a game that isn't shovel ware, I think it was probably Mario cart for the wii


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 8, 2019)

First video game I ever played was probably Pac-Man at an arcade. If I'm not including arcade games, then Super Mario World was the first game I played.


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2019)

_Spyro the Dragon_ as far as I'm aware. 

It's likely I played some Gameboy titles beforehand but I don't know which of them was first.


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 10, 2019)

The first one I remember playing was Super Mario 64.


----------



## MayorMissy (Jul 14, 2019)

Plants vs Zombies on my mom's IPad! It's kinda bad nowadays.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 14, 2019)

Probably Super Mario World, or maybe the SNES Tetris.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 17, 2019)

maybe mario kart or wii sports on the wii? difficult to remember!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 17, 2019)

I can't remember if this was the very first, but I know the first game a played a lot of was _Need for Speed: Underground 2_ for the PS2. I then played a lot of an ATV Racing game, can't remember it's exact name.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

The Nintendo 64 mario kart, followed by super smash. My older brothers still have the console! They have always had older consoles that I have been playing with since I was young. The DSI was my first console of my own though. I think nintendogs was my first ds game lol.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Aug 11, 2019)

Probably New Super Mario Bros for the DS, but it was my brother's game and his console. I do remember I erased all the save data because I didn't know how to read


----------



## Milleram (Aug 11, 2019)

The first Mario Party for N64. My life was changed forever, lol.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 11, 2019)

The first video game I remember playing was the classic Pong.I went to some kid's birthday party when I was around eight or nine years old and he had a Pong system hooked up to an old black and white TV.Check out that stellar gameplay in the screenshot above.Exciting,ain't it?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 13, 2019)

My first video game ever was Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back for the original PlayStation. Ive been hooked on gaming ever since. :')


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

adventure island on the nes. life changing


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 16, 2019)

Super Mario Bros. for the SNES. My dad showed me back then how to play it.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 19, 2019)

I think it was Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a day! I know, very amusing game, right!
That or Super Mario Bros ds! I can't really remember, it was on my aunt's ds a while back ago.


----------



## korilakkuma (Aug 19, 2019)

Rugrats: Castle Capers for the GBA! I got it for my sixth birthday.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 21, 2019)

Super Mario All Stars on the Super Nintendo


----------



## cornimer (Aug 21, 2019)

I think it was Brain Age on the old Nintendo D.S. My mom bought it for herself but let me try it. After that I got a couple of my own games for the D.S. (Nintendogs and some Build-A-Bear Workshop game)


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

Gradius 3 for the SNES was my first experience, but it wasn't until Ocarina of Time where I saw it more than just colorful flashes.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 28, 2019)

Mario SNES Games


----------



## Beanz (Aug 28, 2019)

This 
View attachment 227600
On this 
View attachment 227601

I don't know if this is considered a “video game” but it’s an educational game on a educational game system. I don’t know exactly when I first played it but I had to be less than 5. My first Nintendo game was Donkey Kong country returns for the Wii  (I was born in the mid 2000’s so I couldn’t of played classics on the NES or gameboys like all ya’ll )


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't remember, but I think it must've been ocarina of time. I remember seeing my older siblings playing it and I played it in secret without any of them knowing. I don't remember how far I got. Later I replayed it and loved it. Still do and got to beat it without any strategy guide. (maybe it's an easy game, but that was one of my proudest moments in my early gaming.)


----------



## jacex (Aug 29, 2019)

Didn’t play anything until like, gameboys. So I’d say something on that.


----------



## trinity. (Aug 29, 2019)

mine was actually animal crossing city folk. it'll always be my favourite. my mom played it so the game would progress and gave me tons of bells. my room was full of sweets furniture and computers, my two true passions. it actually taught me how to read. every time i would talk to a villager she would read it out loud for me and eventually i could read it on my own.


----------



## Darby (Sep 1, 2019)

A Merlin


----------



## soki (Sep 8, 2019)

i think i played a flash game on newgrounds or cartoon network


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 9, 2019)

Omg its been so long ago l can't even remember
all ik it was a Xbox game


----------



## L0g1c (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm not even going to try to remember all those Flash games or arcade games. I got my first system (DS Lite) in fourth grade i think. My first game was Treasure Planet GBA.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm having a hard time remembering. It had to either be the first Animal Crossing (Christmas morning 2002), or Super Mario Sunshine. I bet it was AC.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 24, 2019)

I was really little, so I can't remember much...
What I do distinctly remember is playing Spyro: Year of the Dragon on the PS1.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was really little, so I can't remember much...
What I do distinctly remember is playing Spyro: Year of the Dragon on the PS1.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 26, 2019)

I can't be sure, the earliest I can remember is playing Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time-- what a time to alive amirite


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 26, 2019)

I remember when I was really young I would always watch my dad play Mario Kart Wii. I tried playing it but was really bad and came last in every race. I would always tell my dad to race on Grumble Volcano though because that was his least favourite track and the one he found the hardest.


----------



## succulents (Sep 26, 2019)

Pretty sure it was Mario Kart on the Wii back in 2008! I was four at the time and me and my dad would play constantly. I should play it with him soon for old times' sake.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 26, 2019)

Pok?mon Silver or one of the older LoZ games, I believe it was LoZ: Link's Awakening on the Gameboy? It must have been in color, but for some reason I remember it in black and white. I played both of those games before I could even read, and continued to do so after I could read. Pok?mon Silver especially has a special place in my heart, I had to of played through the entire game dozens of times.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 2, 2019)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 on the Sega Genesis. That was the first console I ever owned and the first game I owned for it. My dad and I played it for HOURS.


----------



## MapleCake (Oct 2, 2019)

I was 4, super mario bros/duck hunt combo game on NES.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 3, 2019)

Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak. It was actually a fun game and required brain power. 

It was either that or Pokemon Stadium 1. I can't remember exactly which I played first.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 3, 2019)

I was probably only 2 years old when I first played video games. If memory serves me correct, I played Super Mario Bros. 3, and the rest is history.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 11, 2019)

lalaloopsy: carnival of friends. it was a very fun game, and i loved lalaloopsy at the time cuz i was a child.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 11, 2019)

I would say that my first video game I played was River City Ransom for NES.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 12, 2019)

The first game I remember playing is Banjo-Tooie for the N64. Of course, at the time, I didn't really know what I was doing, so I would mainly mess around and run around and try to find secrets. As I got older, I just kind of clung to the game and it's been my favourite ever since.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 13, 2019)

Sonic the Hedgehog 1.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2019)

No idea, I'd think it was some old MS-DOS games though.


----------



## niko2 (Oct 17, 2019)

Some archer game on the first computer I got, or Pokemon Silver on the gameboy color... I don't remember which one was first!


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 18, 2019)

I would never be able to remember for sure, but I assume it was Super Mario Bros or some Mario game. Probably why I am such a nintendo girl.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 10, 2019)

Probably Tetris or Snake if that even counts!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 16, 2019)

At least for console, it was Pac-Man World 2. Pretty fun game. Don't believe I own it anymore.


----------



## MBaku (Nov 17, 2019)

I think the VERY first video game I ever played was Super Mario 64. My brother had a 64 and a Super Nintendo with the Power Rangers game featuring Ivan Ooze and I remember playing that with him when I was really little. Shortly after, my dad got a PS1 and we used to play games on that, but for the life of me I cannot remember what I used to watch him play. It was like this dude was on a lava level with monkey bars and he'd say "piece of cake!" lol. 

But the games that I *remember* are stuff like Tekken, Dynasty Warriors, and Jak and Daxter. So I guess I really started out with PS1/2 games but I briefly played old school stuff.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 17, 2019)

Many, many years ago, I had a handheld nintendo lcd Donkey Kong game.

It was addictive as it was long before Sega and NES, etc.

It was basically Mario jumping barrels thrown by Kong, then running up a ladder, swinging on a rope and repeated over and over, only it got faster each time.


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 17, 2019)

The very first video game I played (that I can remember) was Winnie The Pooh Preschool.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 18, 2019)

Pok?mon Yellow, I remember it because I struggled with Snorlax and just played the casino.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 20, 2019)

Yoshi's Island Ds


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 20, 2019)

Pokemon Yellow for the gameboy colour. It started a grand obssession with pokemon and a love of everything nintendo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the first video game I ever played was SM64. I know for sure that my mom owned an N64 when I was a baby, and she has pics of me and my brother watching her play Ocarina of Time. I have some faint memories of me playing around in Bob-omb Battlefield when I was like 4 years old; that was back when I had no clue what I was doing and I just really enjoyed the colorful environments. Good times.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 22, 2019)

Ah that's such a good question! It's a long time ago so I can't recall exactly. But it has to be someone from the old saga, super nintendo or the original gameboy. My mind is set on Zelda ocarina of time.and sonic on sega. I also played a really old mickey mouse on sega. And I always had in mind that harvest moon for snes was a really early game I played. 

There is a good chance that I played another game fist ^^


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 24, 2020)

I can't remember if I played Nintendogs or the Humongous Entertainment computer games. I was really into both when I was little, but nintendogs was my first Ds game and the only one I had for a while, so I played it for a really long time. My Chihuahua's name was Brutus


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

my first video game was wild world c:


----------



## Payvia (Mar 1, 2020)

The first two games I played was Wild World and Harvest Moon DS Cute!


----------



## demoness (Mar 1, 2020)

super mario 3


----------



## SandiBeaches (Mar 2, 2020)

Donkey Kong on the commodore 64 (showing my age) it was my older sisters' console. My own first game would have been Alex the Kidd on the Sega master system, it was the game that was built into the console but it was my favorite.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Mar 2, 2020)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, my dad got it for me when I was 2-3 so obviously I had no idea what to do xD I still play every now and then to check on my chao though c:


----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)

im not 100% sure but i think it was animal crossing? on GameCube rofl

- - - Post Merge - - -



SleepyAmaurotine said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, my dad got it for me when I was 2-3 so obviously I had no idea what to do xD I still play every now and then to check on my chao though c:



OMF-- yess i loved that game as a kid and i also still check on my chaos ;_;


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 5, 2020)

Pretty sure it was Ooh La La! Space Channel 5 for the Dream Cast! I was obsessed with that game and still am until this day. I have it for the PS2 now


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 5, 2020)

I can’t exactly remember what I played first for sure but it was definitely either super Mario 64 ds or pokemon diamond. The original ds was my first gaming system ever and I wish I still had the games and the system itself.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 8, 2020)

super mario 64 for n64, saying i played it is kind of still a stretch though lol. the first game i properly played on my own was probably harvest moon mineral town


----------



## zato (Mar 8, 2020)

duck hunt for NES until we could afford a Sega


----------



## Tobyjgv (Mar 9, 2020)

i'm almost 100% sure that my first gaming device was the wii, my favorite wii game was probably one of the super mario games! even though i wasn't the best, i always enjoyed playing it with my family! <3 

ah.. the memories


----------



## maple22 (Mar 10, 2020)

I don?t even know. Probably something for Game Boy Advance or SNES? I remember liking a Hello Kitty GBA game a lot


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

I literally don't remember
Probably some flash game on the computer, which is what got me into games

- - - Post Merge - - -



SleepyAmaurotine said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, my dad got it for me when I was 2-3 so obviously I had no idea what to do xD I still play every now and then to check on my chao though c:



:0 I miss that game.. I had it on my ps3 but it got deleted and it wanted us to buy it again and our ps3 controllers don't work anymore.. I miss that game so much ;-;


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 10, 2020)

Ms. Pac Man


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 11, 2020)

Maybe AC:GC. Not sure.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 11, 2020)

I think mine was a ps1 version of Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## Tako (Mar 11, 2020)

It's either The Secret of Monkey Island or Freddy Pharkas: Frontier Pharmacist. And I still love both of them to this day. <3

(If you know these titles, we're probably around the same age... )


----------



## nikkie23 (Mar 12, 2020)

Probably NES duck hunt lol or my brothers Pok?mon red game. 90s kid here, realized these games make me look older &#55357;&#56838;.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 12, 2020)

I think it was either Donkey Kong Country, Spyro, or Tetris on the gameboy advance sp. I know that was my first ever video game system and know it was one of those just not which one.

Or it may of been a spongebob or spider man game on some educational console I had when I was little. I don't remember which I had first and vaguely remember this. The spiderman game had some part where you were stuck in a cage with rhino and had to get both sides to weigh the same? Does anyone know what I'm talking about??? I wanna know.

*EDIT*:
IT WAS CALLED A VTECH!!! Thank you big bro!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 16, 2020)

You know what, I can't even answer this. I've been playing video games since I was probably 3 years old because I have a brother who's 5 years older. There's a good chance it was Conker's Bad Fur Day too which is definitely not a game a kid should be playing lmao. It's got to be something from the N64 or PS1.


----------



## Bikaku_Quinx (Mar 16, 2020)

The first game I played was Sonic Heroes! I think I was 6 at the time  It was at my neighbor's house. The first game I actually owned was Super Mario 64 DS.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 16, 2020)

Star Fox 64!!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 17, 2020)

i think it was kirby's dreamland but it could've been pokemon red or the multitude of ps1 games my big sister had.


----------



## easpa (Mar 17, 2020)

Super Mario Land! The Birabuto Kingdom theme is burnt into my brain at this stage.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 18, 2020)

OMG I forgot about the game frogger!! lol

The first game I played was Pokemon Fire Red on the Gameboy Advanced SP. My dad got it for me (and Leaf Green for my sister) and we have been hooked on the Pokemon games ever since


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 28, 2020)

The original Duke Nukem on a 3.5 inch floppy disk.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 29, 2020)

Even though I've been playing video games for almost as long as I can remember, I actually can't remember which game was my very first. I wish I could remember or have some way of finding out, I would love to know which game started it all for me. It would have most likely been a game on the Gamecube, GBA or DS though as I remember playing a bunch of games on those systems.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 29, 2020)

I think the first game I played was a ps1 Winnie the Pooh game haha, I can still remember it


----------



## JellofishXD (Mar 29, 2020)

Tamagotchi if that counts? if it doesn't the first video game I played was Nintendogs and I hope they make a switch version soon.


----------



## idalialilium (Mar 30, 2020)

Kingdom Hearts for the PS2 — I played it with my mom when I was like 2 or 3. It’s funny, because I really don’t like Kingdom Hearts now...


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 31, 2020)

probably wii sports on the wii. heh.

also mario kart for the wii !


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 31, 2020)

Probably either Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, Pikmin or Animal Crossing all for the GameCube!


----------



## Capella (Mar 31, 2020)

loz minish cap on the gameboy  it was so cute ^_^ dont remember much of it though cause i didnt get very far


----------



## Mieiki (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh gosh that's a hard one for me.
Before I would start actually playing video games, I would watch my mother play them. I loved watching her IRL let's plays. 
The ps1 was my very first console. Not sure about the very first game, but probably one of these 3: Dragon Tales, Chicken Run or Pacman World. Man, Pacman World was SUCH a good game. I remember Chicken Run being very eerie and creepy...


----------



## Celinalia (Apr 1, 2020)

i was 8 so it was nintendogs and cats golden retriever edition :') i still play it sometimes


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

Final Fantasy 7. When I was a little baby my dad would plop me down in his lap and let me mess around with the controller. I actually have some photos of it, I'll see if I can find it later to add in. 

On my own it was Miss Spider's Tea Party. I can't remember a lot of it, so finding the name was a struggle.


----------



## Imitation (Apr 3, 2020)

First game I played was Mario Kart: Double Dash, I remember I used to suck so much but I was determined to unlock all the characters so much koopa+paratroopa gang


----------



## Murdermancer (Apr 4, 2020)

The first game I ever played was Super Mario Land on the Game Boy Pocket back in the 90s.


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 4, 2020)

Mario Kart Double Dash! To this day it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 8, 2020)

The original Duke Nukem on those old, huge floppy disks.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Mario Kart Wii- I specifically remember playing Wario's Gold Mine as Baby Mario and wondering what the heck I'd gotten myself into.


----------



## insomniak (Apr 9, 2020)

Tetris Blast on the original Gameboy.


----------



## david bowie (Apr 9, 2020)

Diddy Kong Racing or Pokemon Yellow! Not sure which one -- I think Yellow.

Or Tamagotchi if those count as someone else mentioned.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 10, 2020)

My first video game was when I was about 4 or 5 years old, it was the original Sonic the Hedgehog on my dad’s Mega Drive (or Genesis if you’re outside the UK lol).

I still have the game and the Mega Drive console. It doesn’t feel the same unless I’m playing it on the original system, emulators etc just don’t do it for me :’)


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 10, 2020)

Tetris on the original game boy!
I was so horrible at it, and I still am


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 10, 2020)

There were a lot of educational games my family had that I played, but my first distinct memory is of Melee. My first Nintendo game


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 10, 2020)

The first video game I played was Sonic the Hedgehog 2 when I had to wait at the dentist's office, haha.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 11, 2020)

I remember having my first DS when I was 5 years old and it was Pokemon Trozei or Nintendogs: Chihuahua & Friends :')


----------



## Gabiuwu2409 (Apr 16, 2020)

My first videogame was super mario 3d world for the Wii U


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Apr 17, 2020)

A Dora the Explorer shovelware game for my 3DS.


----------



## Figment (Apr 17, 2020)

Probably Super Mario Brothers for the NES. My brother had that system growing up. He also had a Sega and I remember sneaking up to his room to play Sonic the Hedgehog 2 on weekends while he was sleeping in.


----------



## Cauly (Apr 17, 2020)

My oldest memory is of playing Pokemon Sapphire, but I don't think it was my first. Might have been some licensed TV show game (like Lizzie McGuire.. anyone remember that?) or a Petz game on GBA.


----------



## goro (Apr 18, 2020)

The earliest memory I have of playing games is Creature Create on the Leappad...? The first "real" game I remember playing is Super Smash Bros Brawl. The first game I owned all to myself was Yoshi's Island for the GBA!


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't have the best memory but one of the first games I remembered playing is Pokemon Red for GameBoy (Color)!
I was, and still am, a huge Nintendo fan so some of the other older games I've played include Duck Hunt, Super Mario World, Harvest Moon 2, Donkey Kong 64, Super Smash Bros., Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, and so on.
But I've mentioned Pokemon Red specifically cause I had the most fun with it when I was young ^^


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 18, 2020)

probably, and this is me guessing, TLOZ Oracle of Ages or Seasons. I remember how my dad implored me to please NOT save over his super ancient save file, because I was a little gremlin and he never got around to finish it. I never did, but I never got far on my own savefile either. If I had to guess what the first game on a console I owned myself was, probably the original Nintendogs closely followed by Harvest Moon DS. The joys of not yet being able to read and playing games sure was fun if you had to run to your - currently busy - mom every five minutes so she could read you what kind of present your virtual dog just picked up.


----------



## JefferySpencer (May 2, 2020)

Urban City Stories was my first free game mod game to play on https://hapmod.com/


----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

Ragnarok Online (Korean CBT)


----------



## necrofantasia (May 8, 2020)

either call of duty or halo when I was a few years old


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 8, 2020)

super mario 64 probably! i vividly remember playing that with my brothers when i was around 4/5ish i wanna say? 
so so good


----------



## ting1984 (May 8, 2020)

Mickey Mousecapade, NES, 1988.  I was four years old.


----------



## Neb (May 12, 2020)

New Super Mario Bros on a DS Lite that I got on my 8th birthday. I still have the original game card!


----------



## Lissly (May 13, 2020)

Sonic on the Sega


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 13, 2020)

I'm drawing a blank. I can't remember if it was on the Nintendo 64 or if the GameCube was the first system I played on. I want to pick the Nintendo 64 because we had it longer but I was young and we got a GameCube around when I was 6 so it might have been that one has it was a newer console. If the 64 then it would have been Pokemon Stadium and if it was the GameCube it was Animal Crossing.


----------



## Pluel (May 14, 2020)

Ac city folk, I have very little memories of playing it but it was my first game ( probably starting playing it in 2009 when I was 5  and now I’m still playing ac)


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

Pretty sure it was the sonic game on the SEGA genesis
I remember the day vividly when my brother plugged it in and Sonic came on the screen and I was _delighted_. It was like _magic._


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Probably this:






Later this:






and this






I was such a PC gamer.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 15, 2020)

Probably some computer games, but the first console game I remember actively trying to beat was Spyro on PS1. I finally got to replay and finish it when the Reignited Trilogy came out.


----------



## Ichiban (May 15, 2020)

star wars shadows of the empire, not the easiest game for me at 19, let alone me at 3


----------



## Raz (May 15, 2020)

Well, I got three games at the same time in 89 with my Famiclone: Gradius II, Ducktales and Yie Ar Kung-Fu. I was 3y.o. at the time and I don't remember which one I tried first, but I'm tempted to say it was Yie Ar Kung-Fu


----------



## toenuki (May 15, 2020)

i cant remember, but it was probably a mario game. he's p important for me.


----------



## meggiewes (May 15, 2020)

Ready for a blast from the past?

The first computer game I really remember playing was a demo disc for Jazz Jackrabbit on a floppy disc. It was a platforming shooter with a green rabbit. I got good enough to beat the entire demo we had and didn't ask to get the rest because my mom didn't like me playing it. I must have been around five or six at the time. Maybe seven?

Of course, this is when my Mom gave in and started getting me educational computer games to play.

But, according to my Dad, he programmed me a game that was a black screen and a blinking dot. When the dot was highlighted, you pressed a button and the light moved. That was the only thing it did and he said that I would play it for hours on his lap. I don't know how true that is, but my Mom says that he is telling the truth. My memories don't go back that far.


----------



## Asarena (May 16, 2020)

The first one I remember playing was Super Mario Bros., but I can't say for certain if it was actually the first game I played or not.


----------



## Rinpane (May 16, 2020)

It was one of those Harry Potter games on the PS1. All I really remember from that game is the beginning part where you had to throw something at targets and eventually getting stuck in a maze on fire.
Oh and getting caught many times, so Slytherin was always in the lead.


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

Zelda Ocarina of Time on my Nintendo 64. I was like 4 years old and was too scared to actually play the game though because the re-deads coming out of the ground at night made me cry, so... yeah. I did end up playing it years later though


----------



## Lilatrix (May 16, 2020)

For me it was Banjo Tooie and Turok:Rage Wars got them both for Christmas at 4 years old in 1998 or 1999.Good times.. good times.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 17, 2020)

Pretty sure my first video game was a Kirby game


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 17, 2020)

Crash Bandicoot. Still mad with the remaster because of the freaking hitboxes


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

BUGDOM. 
for imac. the old bulky one with the thick clear and red plastic shell... 
ahh what fond memories <3


----------



## Saikarie (May 18, 2020)

Ahhh so tough to remember! I remember my first console being the game cube when I was 6 for christmas? And playing super mario sunshine on that. 

But I also used to have a sega mega drive before that, so my first game would've been the only game I remember playing on that: Sonic the hedgehog ^^


----------



## Khte (May 20, 2020)

The Lion King, for the Sega Genesis. That game... was *the hardest game in existence.*
IDK if any of ya'll played it, but omg that was a kid's game?
I wish I still had it though, I spent most of my childhood playing that game.

Another honorable mention- the game that really kind of shaped me into the gamer I am- was Paper Mario for the 64.
Oof that game... *Chef's kiss* Masterpiece imo.


----------



## Cash In (May 20, 2020)

It was an educational game on the computer when I was 4. Believe it or not, I still have the disc for it.


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2020)

I think it was something on the Sega Genesis or original Nintendo. They belonged to my dad and he let me play them.

The first game that was "mine" was Frogger on a red Gameboy pocket.


----------



## Christopia (May 21, 2020)

One Christmas I got in trouble so I couldn’t play my brand new N64 or Ocarina of Time for a month! Can’t even remember what I got in trouble for because all I could think of was playing that game. When I finally did, it was officially the first (and best!) game I ever played.


----------



## Koi Fishe (May 23, 2020)

Spyro - enter the dragonfly for the ps2 was my first ! I was 4 or 5 so I was pretty bad at it lmao


----------



## Soigne (May 24, 2020)

it was either an old spyro game, crash bandicoot, or tomb raider LOL if it was tomb raider i definitely wasn't old enough to know what was going on


----------



## AustinS (May 24, 2020)

It was super mario world for the snes for me!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Pokemon Diamond for the Nintendo DS.  I had a lot of good memories with it.  :]


I play Platinum, lol. Gen IV is great.

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

Also I have no idea what my first game was.


Probably Sonic Rush or a mario game?

My first pokemon game was Omega Ruby though ( damn I havent played pokemon for too long even though I have Moon, UM and platinum ) - Oh wait I had Poképark aswell, but that isnt an ACTUAL Pokémon game.



Also I love the Cooking Mama Series.


----------



## limiya (May 24, 2020)

I think the first video game I ever played was probably Pokemon Stadium, but I could be wrong about that because I feel as if I have had video games around me my whole life (Pokemon Stadium is just the earliest one I remember). I also remember playing a super old Mario game but I don’t remember which one.


----------



## PugLovex (May 25, 2020)

as early i can remember, i was playing maniac mansion by lucasfilms when i was around 5 or 6? sounds young, but i would constantly watch my uncles play it and i wanted to try for myself. one of my favorite lucasfilms games by far!


----------



## Karmahri (May 25, 2020)

my first game was pokemon firered on the gameboy advance!! I remember being super surprised when my dad got it for me from gamestop on my birthday ^^


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 26, 2020)

It was either Tapper or Rugrats: Search for Reptar, both on the PS1. I have really early memories of playing both haha.


----------



## 0ni (May 28, 2020)

It was either Zelda ocarina of time, or final fantasy vii - they were my brothers games and it was all I had access to before getting my own console (gameboy colour and pokemon blue) 

both still favourites to this day, and I go back to replay them regularly


----------



## courtky (May 29, 2020)

I grew up with three brothers and no sisters so video games were a big thing in my house lol. I think my very first game was a strawberry shortcake game on atari.


----------



## zenni (May 29, 2020)

Rollercoaster Tycoon 2!


----------



## itsrowan (May 29, 2020)

Hm... I can't remember the very first game I played, but I know it was on the GameBoy Color! It belonged to my Mom and she lent it to me for the time being.

I think the very first game I got to own and call my own though was Style Savvy for the Nintendo DS!


----------



## naraku44 (May 29, 2020)

My first game I ever played was Super Mario Advance for GBA. I loved it very much and it was so much fun!


----------



## Aleigh (May 30, 2020)

If we're being honest here I'm pretty sure it was animal crossing for the GameCube. Either that or one of the spongebob plug n plays lmao


----------



## Story (May 30, 2020)

My first video game was Pokémon red for the game boy. I’m pretty sure I didn’t know what the heck I was doing for most of it. My first home console game was Spyro the Dragon on the PS1. ^^


----------



## Vextro (May 30, 2020)

I doubt I know this myself but probably lego star wars on ps2


----------



## theravenboys (May 31, 2020)

Hang On for the Sega Master System. It was my cousin’s and I was sooo bad at it. The first game I actually owned was Pokémon Yellow.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 31, 2020)

Probably Mario Kart Double Dash, or some Winnie the Pooh game we had on the Gamecube.
I don't remember because I was probably about 2 the first time I picked up a controller.


----------



## Alessio (May 31, 2020)

Super Mario Land for Game Boy i think.


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 8, 2020)

A really old Zelda game. I don’t even remember which one it was.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 8, 2020)

LoZ: Links Awakening for Gameboy. I was a baby tho so I only remember the music. I never figured out how to get out of the woods.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm pretty sure it was this! Most of the games from my childhood were actually CD-ROMs!
Also, I still have it...


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

I know there was games before this but the first game I actually remember playing was Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games for some reason. Specifically destroying Shadow the hedgehog in table tennis.


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm not sure which one came first but it was between Harvest Moon: Back to Nature on Playstation 1 or Roller Coaster Tycoon by Atari on PC


----------



## neffblake (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh, I remember so far my first game which was Dota2.  I remember that my parents were very against internet games but once I went to a friend's house and still tried. At first, I was afraid to play Dota2 at home so my parents wouldn't see me, so I always went to my friends' house and played there.  After a while, I started playing at home, but my parents were shouting at me and I don't understand why they were so strict.  
By the way, if someone is playing Dota2 now and you want it to be a fast MMR boost I used to make my account better.  You can try it.


----------



## xTech (Jun 30, 2020)

I believe it was my brother's old copy of Pokemon Leaf Green. I remember being stuck on the fight vs Gary on the bridge near the beginning, and grinding on low level rattatas in the nearby grass patch for like 30+ hours so I could get an ivysaur. I dont believe I ever actually beat that battle either haha, but I would really love to play it through fully sometime on an emulator (since I lost the cartridge :V).


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 20, 2020)

Pretty sure it was either StarFox: Assault, Mario Kart or Smash Bros. Melee, all for the GameCube


----------



## Stephanie92 (Jul 21, 2020)

I played Pokemon way, way back. I also played Golden Sun (I loooved this) and Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town.

I would honestly love it if they decided to remake the Golden Sun games I think it could be amazing (but then, I played it as a kid so I could be wrong) !

And I know that they've remade Friends of Mineral town so I'll probably play that but it looks very different so I'm not sure how I feel.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m going with a technicality because this story is funny. I first played Super Mario Bros 3 on the GBA waaaaay long ago. I always watched my siblings playing on that system, and I wanted a go at it. So, I get to the first level, take a few steps...and panic because I didn’t want to die. To the first GOOMBA. So I stopped playing games (still loved watching tho) until we got the Wii. Needless to say I’m not as timid anymore.


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 21, 2020)

Technically it was Duck Hunt for the NES but the first game I owned personally was Spyro the Dragon


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 21, 2020)

I think it's a weird Sonic PC game where it was a bit open-world and you could breed Chao (?), as well as a My Little Pony PC game lol


----------



## Uffe (Jul 23, 2020)

Super Mario Bros. for the NES.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 26, 2020)

Ahh, I was about 5 or 6 when my dad introduced me to Castlevania on our NES. I still remember playing as Bellmont with the whip. Then it was Duckhunt with Mario Bros. Goodness...so long ago!


----------



## Vitis (Jul 26, 2020)

The 1986 Legend of Zelda was 2 years old when I started playing video games.


----------



## Larsi (Jul 26, 2020)

Just with pacman when I was a few years old. On this machine:




Not much later I had my own gameboy with Super Mario Land and Donkey Kong. Think that was in 1992 when I was 4 years old haha.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon Diamond. I still remember the exact moment I saw it.
I didn't even own a DS lite. I saw it in stores when I was shopping with my mom... I think I was like 8? I saw the sparkles on the case and thought Diagla looked so beautiful so I begged her to buy it. So we bought the game, and the clerk told us we needed to buy the system too. So a DS lite was my first game system as well. 

I remember watching the entire intro it was all so magical to me. What I would give to go back and experience it all for the first time again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Either New Super Mario Bros. for the DS, Mii Maker on the Wii, or Wii Sports (Resort?).
Or maybe that one Disney Princess game, or that PotC LEGO game... the issue is that I was introduced to video games when I was quite young...


----------



## virtualpet (Jul 29, 2020)

[ Eleanor ] 

we got both Pokemon Emerald and Pokemon Pinball :3


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2020)

Does reader rabbit on CD count? My parents have home movies of me playing that on the computer at two years old.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (Jul 30, 2020)

I think it's Super Mario Bros on my Game Boy Advanced. I could never get past world 2 lol


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2020)

The first game I remember playing was Pokemon Blue version. I believe I was 5 and my brother gave me blue version to play after he got Pokemon Yellow version.


----------



## MoogleKupo (Jul 31, 2020)

I want to say Super Mario World for the SNES (obviously)
I don't have too many memories playing it, but according to my parents I was very young when I started playing and they started teaching me the game. Have a lot of great memories with it, now I constantly go back to it and speed run through it since I know every secret and fast way to get to Star Road/ Bowser quick enough

But the first game I really remember playing was Putt Putt Enters the Race xD I was a bit young yeah.
Humongous Entertainment was a huge part growing up in the early 2000s' so we had very few games, including Freddi Fish 2, Spy Fox and I think a few Pajama Sam's but sadly we don't have any anymore.


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 1, 2020)

super mario world.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

Liability said:


> I don't know if this has been a thread before, but what was your very first video game that you played? I believe mine was Frogger for the PS1, and man that game gives me some nostalgia now



My first game was on a big ol colourful mac (blue) in school and we would all huddle around anytime somebody played, it was called Bugdom. You played as a little bug amongst the grass and you had to free the ladybugs, and there was dinosuars.


----------



## Danielle13 (Feb 15, 2021)

The very first video game *I remember* playing is Pandemonium on Sega Saturn. I loved that game so much! Would've been late 90's.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

the build-a-bear game for ds
it was my favourite game as a child and i refused to play anything else until i discovered sonice rush lol


----------



## shells (Feb 17, 2021)

Either Minecraft, or Snood. I got my first electronic when I was 6, my ipad mini. First game I downloaded/bought was minecraft. Before I got the ipad though, I played Snood on my mothers computer. I wouldn't really know if I'd classify Snood as a video game, but yeah. Snood/Minecraft.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm not really sure what the first game I played was but most of my earliest memories are of playing games on the N64 so it was probably one of those, most likely Mario Party, Pokemon Stadium or Super Smash Bros as I'm sure they're the ones I played the most. If it's not one of those then it's Rugrats Time Travellers on the Gameboy which I seemed to spend a lot of time playing when very young.


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 17, 2021)

I remember playing funny little computer games when I was super little like reader rabbit and stuff but I'm not sure the learning/school type of games count. My first real console type games were SO different, but I got them both for Christmas when my parents bought me a PS2. The first was a Mary Kate and Ashley game and the second was the LOTR Fellowship of the Ring game I wanted so badly. I remember playing them both all the time as a kid in the early 2000s! I'm not sure when I got my game boy advance (I assume after this) but I may have played that before. It was so long ago I don't remember, haha!


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 17, 2021)

My first video game I played was River City Ransom for NES. It was a fun game!


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 17, 2021)

I think it might've been Lego Chess on the PC when I was about 3? Anyhoo, good memories with this game


----------



## Holla (Feb 17, 2021)

I usually say Pokemon Emerald on the GBA, but my Dad did have a PS1 he let me play growing up that he has since given to me so it was probably something on that.

I can't really say what game specifically though. I do vividly remember playing Barbie Explorer via demo disc if that counts (we didn't have many games). I love how it's notorious for being a horrible game. I didn't know any different back then haha.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 18, 2021)

I was born in 1988, and I'm pretty sure the first game I played was Altered Beast, or Ghouls N Ghosts. Which is kind of hilarious, considering that A) Both of those are very hard games. and B) Neither are intended for children. I probably didn't "play" them in the traditional sense (as I would have been a literal baby)...but, my brother and my dad were definitely playing those in 1989, 1990, etc. The original Sonic the Hedgehog released in 1991, so...maybe that was the first game that I "played" when I was around 3 years old. Either way, it would have been something in those early years of Sega Genesis.


----------



## Tapioca123 (Feb 18, 2021)

Comet Busters! You could have up to four players and shoot lasers at your friends from your awesome spaceship. I used to play it with my siblings and obliterate them.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 18, 2021)

It were either Crash Bandicoot 1, or Pokémon  Silver.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 28, 2021)

The one I remember the proper name of is Chip's Challenge. It was on Windows 95. I could play maybe 8 levels and then got stuck lol. I was pretty little. I think another one was called Sachiko? I can't find it though so I may be mistaken.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

I played a lot of computer games when I was really little and I don't remember which was the first, but my first console game was Drawn to Life on the DS!  I finished it, but I remember I was having a hard time with the last stage and I wound up using the infinite lives cheat code to beat it.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 1, 2021)

I think it was a Winnie the Pooh game for PS1


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 1, 2021)

Oh wow. I have no clue, honestly.
I have played my nintendo 3ds and wii for as long as I can remember, but I remember playing a lot of Just Dance (the original, specifically the song hot and cold), Mario Party 8, and Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Mar 1, 2021)

Super Mario 64 on the N64 lol The game that started my gaming hobby lol


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 4, 2021)

Pokemon Crystal, I think.


----------



## Journi (Mar 4, 2021)

*Mine was Kirby superstar on the super nintendo.*


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Mar 4, 2021)

I started using the computer when I was 3yrs old to play learning games that my dad bought for me. Probably the first "video game" I played was an MS-DOS game called Jill the Jungle. I think I was 12 or 13? Can't remember but I loved playing it.


----------



## techno_charlie (Mar 4, 2021)

My first ever video game that I can remember playing was a fangame called Mario Forever for the PC back in like 2003. It was the game that got me in to Mario, Nintendo, and video games as a whole! And playing it today is still fun, even though they changed the game a bit since I played it back in the day


----------



## amemome (Mar 4, 2021)

My first officially owned video game was Pokemon FireRed! I got it as a Christmas present in middle school. My parents never let me play or own video games so I was always really jealous of my friends who had consoles and games.


----------



## Bekaa (Mar 6, 2021)

Pong - like everyone else my age. 
Look how far we’ve come! Amazing!


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm going to age myself as well but pong and pitfall on Atari. (Presuming we don't mean actual arcade games but home systems)


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 6, 2021)

I vaguely remember playing some kind of game on the N64, but I know that the first game I truly remember playing was Mario Kart: Double Dash. That game brings back so many amazing memories


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 6, 2021)

freddi fish and the case of the missing kelp seeds! are you even a real gamer if you haven't played a humongous entertainment game before? /j


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 11, 2021)

Very first ever?
This bad boy lol I was 3 or 4


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2022)

So my original post on here isn't completely accurate. New Super Mario Bros. is the first video game I played on a video game system that people actually take seriously. My real first game is a bit more complicated than that.

When I was around 5 my moms bought me a first generation Vsmile. It was a cartridge based game system from the 2000s that had nothing but licensed games based on cartoons and movies. I owned a few games for it and I don't know which one I played first. It was either Toy Story 2, Ratatouille, or some other game I don't remember the name of. Toy Story 2 was an adventure game about Buzz Lightyear exploring the air ducts of a building and crossing the road in a cone in order to rescue Woody. Ratatouille was a 2D platformer about the rat from the movie collecting various foods to make a dish. The third game had the player explore a town to gather items. Towards the end the player had to solve a Pokémon style arrow tile puzzle. This was the only game on the system I was ever able to beat. Video games were so foreign to me back then that I didn't know what to do. I have no idea what happened to the Vsmile or the games I had with it. Maybe my parents sold it after I lost interest?


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 13, 2022)

I can't remember the _very first _video game I've played since ive been playing since i was like 4 or 5, but it was probably a game on pbs kids, nick jr or cool math games

Besides that i also remember having this old kids console (cant remember what it was called) and having some dora log hopping game on it, maybe that was my first besides computer games

edit: OH it was a vsmile just like Neb mentioned. I also have a very strong memory of having this superhero game where you went grocery shopping???


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 14, 2022)

The first video game I had ever played on my own, that is not just holding a controller while someone else played, was when I was around 4 or 5 and I played Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga on the Gameboy Advance. I distinctly remember loading up the preexisting save and getting lost in the barrel maze in the Chuckola Chateau but I still thought it was super fun. It took me a few years until I started my own save and realized that the maze was way easier than I remember,


----------



## QueenCobra (Dec 14, 2022)

One of the SoulCaliber games. I was at a friend’s house so we started playing it, and I think there was an owl-man and a girl named Ivy? Not sure which game it was though.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2022)

I briefly played the original Legend of Zelda when I could first pick up a controller. The first game I ever played as in “it was bought for me and I played myself” was Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## PowerPlus (Dec 18, 2022)

Mariokart Wii. I started off as a normie then became a casual gamer. Been a mario fan since.


----------

